# Better Homes & Pump Tracks



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Finally rideable, now we are tuning it. Pump Track Pursuit Nationals can't be far off:


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

looks pretty nice. got any more pics?


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

SICK. More pics!


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm coming over!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

More pics, Chuky!! Wow look at that dirt......berm-a-licious!

I know where I'll be hanging the next time I'm around 9th and 9th!

Cheers,
EB


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

you can click the image to get to the flickr account...


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Very cool! 

Can't wait to show my wife those pics for some backyard improvements...


----------



## EvenFlow (Sep 1, 2007)

Flippin sweet.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome! (And great title for the post, BTW.)

Do you have kids, or is this track for you adults?

Hmm, I'm wondering if there isn't a business idea in here somewhere. A new kind of landscape architect, if you will...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet! I am green with envy..... Nice work. How long did it take to make that?


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! That is a real work of art.:thumbsup:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Kids?! No. These Trix are for grownups. 

The plan is to break into the xeriscape portion of the project next - our front is already on a drip system and it saves so much water. I can't wait to ditch the sprinklers and the lawn in the back. 

The back needed attention, landscape-wise, and a pump track seemed like a fun way to define the space. We figure worst case scenario, if we ever sell the place, we can knock the berms down and call it a "garden path".


----------



## Wideangle (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice. Nice front landscaping BTW.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks really smooth. Did you use any kind of specific soil?


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Nice.*

Good job! A bit more refined than ours:



All the best homes have them......


----------



## FT$ (Nov 12, 2007)

Phat!


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

best flickr album evar!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Couple of pics of the track in use... a little blurry.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Any chance you guys have a wide shot of the whole thing? I'm in the process of trying to convince my wife to let me build a track but all she's seen are dirt lots.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Our landscape isn't finished yet - you'd be better off showing her this (annoying music):
http://www.russconstructionllc.com/exerscapes/

Or this:
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/suburban-pump-track-madness.html


----------



## EvenFlow (Sep 1, 2007)

Sweet, cant get over how aesthetic it is. I'm droolin like everyone else!

Nice flickr too, looks like you hit up the subway in zion, cool place eh.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

chuky said:


> Couple of pics of the track in use... a little blurry.


Because of this pic I my hair cut super short and couldn't be happier. Chuky, you rock!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## TuCsaT (Apr 5, 2008)

/cue the helmet police... at least one is bound to show up

sweet looking track you have there! what kind of dirt did you use and what did you tamp it with?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

We used a combination of two dirt types - for the base, and for the underlying structure of the berms, we bought some cheap fill dirt and removed most of the rocks - it took an entire dumptruck load to do this. For the top layer (up to 4 inches deep depending upon where it is on the track) we used *much* more expensive baseball diamond dirt - two giant tractor scoops full. We still need to add another 6 inches or so to our upper berm.

This shot shows another local pumptrack that is composed entirely of the same baseball diamond dirt. 


Most of us with use shovels and McLeods for shaping and tamping, though we also had the added bonus of our house coming with an antique concrete roller that has proven pretty useful in the early stages.


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Duuude! Can I come over and play? That looks flippin sweet!


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice chucky! Good to see you guys got that thing built up finally, looks awesome and I'm sure the xeriscape work will have it looking even better. I'm thinking of installing one in our backyard soon but wondering if I have enough hours to get it built before winter moves in on us. I may need to take a peek at yours and Err's sometime for some inspiration, can't say I've ever seen, much less ridden one in person but I've had the urge to build one since stumbling upon leelikesbikes a while back.


----------

